# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting The Abomination Concord [3.5, epic, one-shot, recruiting]

## BelGareth

*The Abomination Concord*


*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
3.5

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Single adventure

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
~6, apply with a character and background and I will choose from the pool of applicants + Yas

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
These Forums

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
24th level, no LA-buyoff

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
WBL 1,800,000 gp

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
No brew.
Hexblade class fixShadow caster fix

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
I prefer humanoid shapes
Templates are fine, but you will get stuck with the LA

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
28 point buy, max HP 1st level, average round up thereafter (d8=5, etc)

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Alignment is in place for spells and spell affects. I'm lenient on Alignment restricted classes and Paladins have a more grey area. 
Alignment is like the Pirate code, it's more of a guideline than actual set of rules.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
Have at, no penalty.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
DM will make his rolls and some of players, Players will make their rolls most of the time.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
Every class increases their skill points by 2 every level (excluding factotums, wizards, and any other class I deem crazy)Feats every other levelTeleportation is blocked by force effects.Gates work on the same planeRetroactive skill pointsMax 2 flaws (acceptable flaws from here)Fractional Saves/BABup to 2 traits1 xp = 5 gp for crafting and spells (no costly spell components)No VoP100% Psionic-Magic-Incarnum-Shadow transparencyNo 3.0 material (or upon request, but needs a good reason)No double dipping stat y to ability zEpic Destinies can be requested and used.This epic Spell Capacity Feat (increased slots, NOT epic spells)I am open to custom continuous magic items, at this level and wealth, certain things can be done to assist. (I'll be more lenient on the items, depending on your build)no pregame craftingNe epic spellcasting of any kind. 

Approved brew:
Martial Adept Epic progression & Epic featsEpic FeatsEpic feat fixes

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
Skirt length

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
If I'm doing it right a little bit of everything.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
Any WoTC. (and that is it, unless noted)

*17. Gentlepersons agreement.*
At this level, there are a lot of tricks that can be used, if you use them, then the BBEG will get better, and harder. Keep that in mind. 



EDIT: feel free to jump on Discord to ask me questions

You will be fighting an Abomination. Plan accordingly. Elemental spells will not be a good idea.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Bel!

Just what I wanted, a one shot for holidays. 

Applying with a straight forward lvl 24 binder

----------


## 3SecondCultist

You know I'm here.

I have too many ideas right now, but right now the idea I have is for a hard arcane support caster. Likely going to be a Wizard 14 / War Weaver 5 / Spellguard of Silverymoon 5, or something along those lines. Just pumping out a ridiculous amount of buffs to the group at all times.

----------


## Triskavanski

Would it be permissible to use Force Missile Mage from Dragon Magazine compendium?

----------


## BelGareth

> Would it be permissible to use Force Missile Mage from Dragon Magazine compendium?


thats fine.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

How do you feel about crafters for this game,  if there is a mechanic to reduce crafting time to 0.

----------


## BelGareth

> How do you feel about crafters for this game,  if there is a mechanic to reduce crafting time to 0.


No crafting please, I'll add it to the 16.

----------


## Da'Shain

Interested.  Current plan (if I can make it work for a fight vs abominations) is a Spellthief 5/Chameleon 9/Dragon Disciple 10.

----------


## Heavenblade

Gm - could I use the adaptation section of anima mage for a divine version?

If yes, Im thinking about a cleric 2/binder 7/tenebrous apostate 5/anima mage 10

Use the spell siphoning feat fro wotc epic insights combined with turning undead from tenebrous.

----------


## Duqueen

Ok, Human Warblade 24, but here go the questions on tricks:

1- Bloodlines?
2- Item Familiar?
3- Leadership?
4- Dark Chaos Shuffle?
5- Psicrystal + mind seed?
6- Special Locations? (I need that Iron Will)

Cohort won't be a caster, or even fight at all. Psicrystal+mind seed would be to make a pseudo cohort if no on Leadership.

----------


## watupwithdat

I'm thinking someone's gotta deliver the mail.

Sorcerer/Incantatrix/Epic Hathran(or just straight up to Epic Incantatrix) or something? Or maybe that would entail elemental damage hmm... Should probably peruse available damage spells first.

----------


## BelGareth

> Gm - could I use the adaptation section of anima mage for a divine version?
> 
> If yes, Im thinking about a cleric 2/binder 7/tenebrous apostate 5/anima mage 10
> 
> Use the spell siphoning feat fro wotc epic insights combined with turning undead from tenebrous.


Thats fine. 




> Ok, Human Warblade 24, but here go the questions on tricks:
> 
> 1- Bloodlines?
> 2- Item Familiar?
> 3- Leadership?
> 4- Dark Chaos Shuffle?
> 5- Psicrystal + mind seed?
> 6- Special Locations? (I need that Iron Will)
> 
> Cohort won't be a caster, or even fight at all. Psicrystal+mind seed would be to make a pseudo cohort if no on Leadership.


Ah, here they are. No to all. 




> I'm thinking someone's gotta deliver the mail.
> 
> Sorcerer/Incantatrix/Epic Hathran(or just straight up to Epic Incantatrix) or something? Or maybe that would entail elemental damage hmm... Should probably peruse available damage spells first.


What with the holidays coming up!

----------


## MagneticDragon

So, do abominations usually have elemental resistances and immunities?

Might go for a buffing character of some description, as I haven't built a support in a while...

----------


## BelGareth

> So, do abominations usually have elemental resistances and immunities?
> 
> Might go for a buffing character of some description, as I haven't built a support in a while...


They do, yes. I'm going to say, they are pretty darn rare, so you all should make a character, without the preconception of fighting one. In game research will be fine. 

And for anyone who ignores that, i will be modifying the monster.

----------


## samduke

I will toss a hat in this ring interested , is there adeadline for characters?

----------


## watupwithdat

So sorcerer got me thinking what could be fun to try out for a change.

Dragonwrought Kobold should be fine for epic right? I assume its strength is less noticeable at this kind of level.

----------


## greenpotato

Will we be using action points?

----------


## BelGareth

> So sorcerer got me thinking what could be fun to try out for a change.
> 
> Dragonwrought Kobold should be fine for epic right? I assume its strength is less noticeable at this kind of level.


Depends on how much you abuse it 




> Will we be using action points?


No, sorry

----------


## Taelas

No Leadership... What about Thrallherd?

----------


## Triskavanski

Philippe
the force dragon kobold

----------


## watupwithdat

> Depends on how much you abuse it


Was thinking the standard venerable and be considered a dragon for sorcerer spells. No Loredrake shenanigans. Is there worse ways to abuse it I'm blanking on?

----------


## paradox26

After some thought, I have decided to put in for this. I will almost certainly go with a half ogre warblade/swordsage. Though as an alternative, I am also tossing up a Malconvoker build, just in case there are a lot of melee builds.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

3.0 with permission 

What are your feelings on the oriental adventures book, the parts that didn't get updated with complete warrior and complete divine.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Making a a Tankish/Healer lvl 24 Epic-Binder around Zuriel, Gaia, Andras and Zcercil. But I need to ask if Dragon Magazine #363 is allowed

She* is a warforged named ALICE

Will get the whip sheet and the art later in the day

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Pivoting since surprisingly few people are going full melee. My current plan is Shifter Barbarian, with the relevant levels spent in Weretouched Master, Fist of the Forest, and Frenzied Berserker. I will be taking the Blade of Ragnarok Epic Destiny as well for sure.

Would I be able to use the pre-errata Weretouched Master? I should be able to find it if I go digging around.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Huh, what's wrong with the Weretouched MAster as is?

And I will admit, it's curious to see that there is no VoP allowed, when I've seen you allow your own VoP in the past Bel. How come you've said no VoP this time round?

... And if I may, is there any chance that you add a 'Penetrating Breath' metabreath feat to your Epic Feat taxes? I admittedly do not know if I will be laying a Dragonfire Adept, as that is quite different from the support build I am toying with. But it would be nice to have the option. Either now, or in future games.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

> Huh, what's wrong with the Weretouched MAster as is?


If you mean the errata version, just the last level! I am mostly talking about the Alternate Form changes, which makes the Shifter PrC capstone _no longer stack with shifting_ and unable to use at the same time (thus making it completely worthless). 

The original version is really strong though, so I might need to see if Bel will work out a compromise, maybe using more balanced ability score bonuses but otherwise keeping the text of the original. Then again it is 24th level and we are fighting a godly thing! The Battle Beast could use all of the Strength he can get.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Aaaaah I see. I can see why you would prefer the pre-errata version then. That is a very powerful boost, but it does cost a feat, 5 levels in a prestige class, _and_ you have to be a very specific race in order to be able to go into the prestige class in the first place. Plus, as you mentioned, it is a very, melee-focused class, and while it is a strong boost of abilities... it would still be a melee fighter in the end.

Currently, I am looking to play a Bardblade build myself. I'm still looking at my support options, but currently, I think my build would look something like Bard 1/Cloisted Cleric 1/Prestige Paladin 2/Crusader 13/Ruby Knight Vindicator 7 for my build. Assuming that the PRestige Paladin counts as the Paladin class, I'm looking to make use off Song of the White Raven for a +3 Inspire Courage, Devoted Performer in order to be able to use 3 lots of Bardic Music a day (without any extra items or feats to buff that up) and Initiate of Milil in order to gain access to Inspire Competence so I can pick up Song of the Heart for that useful +1 bonus to Inspire Courage. 

Build subject to change. But basically, I am to have decent Inspire Courage numbers, while also taking advantage of Signature Move and the Ruby Knight Vindicator's Divine Impetus to lend out extra turns with White Raven Tactics.

----------


## BelGareth

> Was thinking the standard venerable and be considered a dragon for sorcerer spells. No Loredrake shenanigans. Is there worse ways to abuse it I'm blanking on?


I believe so, but this usage should be fine. 




> After some thought, I have decided to put in for this. I will almost certainly go with a half ogre warblade/swordsage. Though as an alternative, I am also tossing up a Malconvoker build, just in case there are a lot of melee builds.


Hey paradox26! and both of those sound fun. 




> 3.0 with permission 
> 
> What are your feelings on the oriental adventures book, the parts that didn't get updated with complete warrior and complete divine.


I'm a fan of OE, what are you looking at specifically?




> Making a a Tankish/Healer lvl 24 Epic-Binder around Zuriel, Gaia, Andras and Zcercil. But I need to ask if Dragon Magazine #363 is allowed
> 
> She* is a warforged named ALICE
> 
> Will get the whip sheet and the art later in the day


Love it, what in Dragon magazine 363 are you looking at? (im blanking on where zceryl is from, if it's that then you are good.)




> Pivoting since surprisingly few people are going full melee. My current plan is Shifter Barbarian, with the relevant levels spent in Weretouched Master, Fist of the Forest, and Frenzied Berserker. I will be taking the Blade of Ragnarok Epic Destiny as well for sure.
> 
> Would I be able to use the pre-errata Weretouched Master? I should be able to find it if I go digging around.


Yep, use the pre-errata




> Huh, what's wrong with the Weretouched MAster as is?
> 
> And I will admit, it's curious to see that there is no VoP allowed, when I've seen you allow your own VoP in the past Bel. How come you've said no VoP this time round?
> 
> ... And if I may, is there any chance that you add a 'Penetrating Breath' metabreath feat to your Epic Feat taxes? I admittedly do not know if I will be laying a Dragonfire Adept, as that is quite different from the support build I am toying with. But it would be nice to have the option. Either now, or in future games.


I'm going to strongly encourage you _NOT_ play a DFA, you won't have as much fun as everyone else. 




> ~snip~
> 
> Currently, I am looking to play a Bardblade build myself. I'm still looking at my support options, but currently, I think my build would look something like Bard 1/Cloisted Cleric 1/Prestige Paladin 2/Crusader 13/Ruby Knight Vindicator 7 for my build. Assuming that the PRestige Paladin counts as the Paladin class, I'm looking to make use off Song of the White Raven for a +3 Inspire Courage, Devoted Performer in order to be able to use 3 lots of Bardic Music a day (without any extra items or feats to buff that up) and Initiate of Milil in order to gain access to Inspire Competence so I can pick up Song of the Heart for that useful +1 bonus to Inspire Courage. 
> 
> Build subject to change. But basically, I am to have decent Inspire Courage numbers, while also taking advantage of Signature Move and the Ruby Knight Vindicator's Divine Impetus to lend out extra turns with White Raven Tactics.


Looks good.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Im thinking something along the lines of a Samurai, Blade Dancer, Iaijutsu Master, a level of Wujen to hit requirements.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Hi Bel, 

That issue of Dragon Magazine covers the Epic Binder and the Epic Vestiges, Zcercyl is from Minds-Eye. The use of Zcercyl is more thematic than anything else, and use a pseudo natural creature as a mount...

She's going to be a straightforward tank with a vorpal great sword and quite a few immunities. Andras and Zuriel also give her some punch and some uber charge potential but with so many feats to work with I'll find something more fun than ubercharging... 


Could anyone recommend an image hosting site?

----------


## MagneticDragon

> I'm going to strongly encourage you _NOT_ play a DFA, you won't have as much fun as everyone else.


Considering that DFA's are Elemental Blasters and have no Epic Material. I can understand that advice.




> Looks good.


Thank you. However. I do have a question.

Leadership is Banned, but one of the Martial Discipline Feats you have allowed requires it to function. And Ivory Raven Warmaster is a _perfect_ feat for my character. +Cha to Attack and AC to my allies each time I use White Raven Tactics? Yes please! Can we cut out the Leadership parts of Ivory Raven Warmaster so that it is a viable option this game?

Also, when you say '(to include the disciplines referenced)' in the Big 16, does that mean Oncoming Storm, Golden Saint and Dread Crown are potential disciplines we can use, or am I misunderstanding that?

----------


## BelGareth

> Hi Bel, 
> 
> That issue of Dragon Magazine covers the Epic Binder and the Epic Vestiges, Zcercyl is from Minds-Eye. The use of Zcercyl is more thematic than anything else, and use a pseudo natural creature as a mount...
> 
> She's going to be a straightforward tank with a vorpal great sword and quite a few immunities. Andras and Zuriel also give her some punch and some uber charge potential but with so many feats to work with I'll find something more fun than ubercharging... 
> 
> 
> Could anyone recommend an image hosting site?


Ok, thats what i was thinking, 100% approved. 




> Considering that DFA's are Elemental Blasters and have no Epic Material. I can understand that advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. However. I do have a question.
> 
> Leadership is Banned, but one of the Martial Discipline Feats you have allowed requires it to function. And Ivory Raven Warmaster is a _perfect_ feat for my character. +Cha to Attack and AC to my allies each time I use White Raven Tactics? Yes please! Can we cut out the Leadership parts of Ivory Raven Warmaster so that it is a viable option this game?
> 
> Also, when you say '(to include the disciplines referenced)' in the Big 16, does that mean Oncoming Storm, Golden Saint and Dread Crown are potential disciplines we can use, or am I misunderstanding that?


that is fine with me, and the last part was a copy pasta error, it has been scrubbed from the 16. (so to answer that question, no to any of those disciplines)

----------


## watupwithdat

> Could anyone recommend an image hosting site?


Imgur is basically the default for most image hosting.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

> Yep, use the pre-errata


Perfect.  :Small Amused: 

Get ready for a proper beast! Build stub right now is Razorclaw Shifter Barbarian 4 / Fighter 2 / Fist of the Forest 3 / Weretouched Master 5 / Frenzied Berserker 10.

----------


## Ancient

Posting interest as a Ranger...would the Solitary Hunter ACF and Favored Dodge from dragon magazine be allowable?

----------


## BelGareth

> Posting interest as a Ranger...would the Solitary Hunter ACF and Favored Dodge from dragon magazine be allowable?


yes, makes rangers so much more applicable.

----------


## samduke

Well I think that 

Rukia Kuchiki is ready 
Amanda Lorian is ready

both should be ready
Edited

----------


## JNAProductions

Maybe a face-smacking Cleric.
Maybe. Dunno.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Can the Heartfire Fanner prestige class from Dragon Magazine #314 as well as the Focused Performer/Performance feats from Dragon Magazine #338 be allowed?

Between Heartfire Fanner and the Focused feats, my build will become a bit more focused (No bard spellcasting to deal with), and quite a bit stronger (as I'll be able to sing 2 Bardic Songs at once). I won't have access to Dragonfire Inspiration, so I won't be ramping up the damage of my allies to a significant degree (even if it might have just ran smack into energy immunity/resistances) and the build is going to be _quite_ feat intensive for certain. But I think it will come together as a strong supporting build with decent-ish melee capabilities. And I do like that.

----------


## BelGareth

> Can the Heartfire Fanner prestige class from Dragon Magazine #314 as well as the Focused Performer/Performance feats from Dragon Magazine #338 be allowed?
> 
> Between Heartfire Fanner and the Focused feats, my build will become a bit more focused (No bard spellcasting to deal with), and quite a bit stronger (as I'll be able to sing 2 Bardic Songs at once). I won't have access to Dragonfire Inspiration, so I won't be ramping up the damage of my allies to a significant degree (even if it might have just ran smack into energy immunity/resistances) and the build is going to be _quite_ feat intensive for certain. But I think it will come together as a strong supporting build with decent-ish melee capabilities. And I do like that.


Approved, looks good.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Most excellent.

Build stump is going to be more complicated than I usually use. But I believe it would look something like Crusader 4/Cloistered Cleric 1/Prestige Paladin 2/Heartfire Fanner 5/Ruby Knight Vindicator 7/Crusader 5.

Initiator Level 17 at level 21, so I'll _just_ be able to pick up War Master's Charge in time to pick up Signature Move. Heartfire Fanner gives me 9 (maybe 10?) effective levels in Bardic Music, which Song of the White Raven would bump to 18 in terms of Inspire Courage, which with a Vest of Legends, easily gives me that +4 to Inspire Courage. I'll also have 12 levels of Clerical Spellcasting available to me, giving me access to 6th Level spells. 

In terms of feats, I'll need to pick up Apprentice: Entertainer to gain access to Perform as a class skill. Negotiator & Skill Focus (Perform) for Heartfire Fanner and Mounted Combat for the Prestige Paladin. Then I have Focused Performer, Focused Performance and Song of White Raven. That's 7 different feats... Signature Move requires Adaptive Style, and Ivory Raven Warmaster demands Clarion Commander and White Raven Defense. So that's 11 feats, and both Epic Feat slots taken up. 

Hmmm... that sure is tight, not going to lie. I was hoping to pick up the DMM: Persist Package. But I currently only have 1 open feat, and that requires 3 different feats to pick up. Plus, Song of the Heart and Words of Creation are very strong in this build, Words of Creation especially... shame that the Magical Locations aren't allowed. Hewards Hall's for Skill Focus (Perform) would have been extremely fitting in terms of flavour _and_ mechanics...

... What do people think? Is Ivory Raven Warmaster worth the 3 feat investment? Or wold DMM: Persist be a better choice? Honestly, I'm thinking the extra flexibility of DMM: Persist might be better. The 'Raven' companion is just going to get turned into mulch at this level, and the +Charisma to attack & AC is _nice_, but between Inspire Courage and buffs I can hand out with DMM: Persist, is that really needed?

----------


## Heavenblade

Ill submit a build for a mostly mundane swordsman, focused on using stormguard warrior in order to accumulate enough attack and damage bonuses that will strike fear into the heart of the mightiest abominations.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Question. The Hearthfire Fanner has the following ability.




> Bolster Courage (Su): A 3rd-level heartfire fanner with 13 or more ranks in Perform can strengthen the resolve of an ally benefiting from his inspire courage ability. When a heartfire fanner uses the inspire courage bardic music ability, he can choose one ally currently under the effects of the ability to receive a +2 bonus to attack rolls and Armor Class in addition to the normal bonuses associated with inspire courage. Use of this ability does not take up a use of the heartfire fanner's uses of bardic music ability for the day. The heartfire fanner cannot target himself with bolster courage.


Would this increase to Inspire Courage be multiplied by Words of Creation?

Also, does Mind Blank and similar abilities make the individual immune to Inspire Courage? If so, that could be a significant issue for my build.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Ok, this is a very preliminary version of ALICE (Astral Living-Incarnate Containment Entity).  Made of psionic crystals; her makers wanted a vessel to navigate the planes and gather the essence of powerful Vestiges and entities. She was not supposed to gain autonomy, but as she gain access to more and more vestiges, she did. ALICE has no past and no real personal self-biographic memory. For all she knows, she has always been the same and she has always been as powerful as she is today. However, she remembers everything, and with over 300 years old, ALICE is a collector of stories and her deep connection to Andras has given her a high concept of justice that leans her towards good. More importantly, ALICE tends to take on the personality and character of the most powerful vestige she can bind, that is currently Gaia, and therefore she's possessed by a hatred towards aberrations. 


This is her sheet, but I'm still working on the kinks and inconsistencies. Basically, she is immune to almost anything an aberration can do and she can spam summons and move into close quarters with her vorpal sword. I need to play around with some of the feats/ability scores to fit Psionic Meditation there...

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2723281

----------


## MikelaC1

Definitely in for this, two ideas being mulled. The first would be a skill monkey rogue with powerful sneak attack ability. The second choice requires approval of the Savage Species minotaur progression, followed by barbarian levels.

----------


## LairdMaon

Working on a submission. Dragonborn Warforged Artificer War Hulk. Jekyll/Hyde dynamic with a reformed BBEG background.

----------


## Taelas

Making a Dread Necromancer. WIP sheet

----------


## MagneticDragon

Okay, while I am still somewhat uncertain on what to do with all these spell slots (I kinda wish there was a Divine version of Arcane Strike, even if I don't really have the feat slots to take it) and I haven't played as a 9th level caster before, let alone a 3.5 Prepared Caster...

Presented *Valk the Resplendent*

Now, you might look at this build and wonder where all the items are, but the answer is quite simple. I have custom items I wish to buy and feel like I need to run them by Bel. First of all, however, I do have another ruling question that needs to be answered first.

Can we tweak the Cyrstaline Echoblade so that the sonic damage is based on the Effective Bardic Music level, rather than Bard Level? It's still only 1/2 level damage, and my character isn't exactly going to be full-attacking much. So it won't exactly be a tremendously huge increase in damage or anything like that. It just feels rather thematically and fitting, that's all.

And it _is_ energy damage, so it might not even matter in the end. 

Custom Magic Items:

*Spoiler: Reverse Engineering*
Show

Here, I took specific magic items that have unique effects and calculated how much the effects cost in gold. Note that in the Rules of the Game, it is stated that items that are too cheap should be given a x2 modifier to price. I believe that this rule can potentially be applied to the Reverse Engineered effects as well, if deemed too expensive when transferred

Serpent Armour: 12,160 = Masterwork Leather Armour (160gp), +1 Armour (1000gp), +1 Reflex (1,000/3 = 334gp) = 10,666 gp for Combat Reflexes as a feat.

Vest of Legends: 16,000gp = +5 Diplomacy (5*5*100 = 2500gp) + 5 Perform (5*5*100 = 2500gp) = 11,000gp for 5 Bardic Music Levels = 2200gp per Bardic Music Level

Sword of the Glorious Pearl: Masterwork Pearlsteel Bastard Sword (150+1,500+35 = 1,685gp), +3 Aquatic Holy (3+1+2 = +6 Magic Weapon = 72,000gp) = 1,650gp for Extra Turning.


*Spoiler: Custom Magic Items*
Show

Here are my calculations for the custom magic items I wish to utilise. 

Cloak of the Resplendent Martyr: Continuous Favor of the Martyr (4th Level Spell = 4 * 8 (CL)  * 2000 (Continuous item multiplier) * 2 (1 minute/level multiplier) = 128,000) + Phoenix Cloak (50,000 * 1.5 = 75,000gp) + Cloak of Displacement (24,000 * 1.5 = 36,000) = 239,000gp

Hathran Mask of the Third Eye: Third Eye Conceal (120,000gp) + Hathran Mask of True Seeing (75,000 * 1.5 =112,500gp) = 232,500gp. 

Belt of Magnificent Battle: Belt of Magnificence +6 (200,000gp) + Belt of Battle (12,000 * 1.5 = 18,000gp) = 218,000gp.

Soulfire Serpent Plate: Mithral Full-Plate (9,000 + 1,500 = 10,500gp) +1 Soulfire (1+4 = 5 = 25,000gp) + Combat Reflexes (10,666gp) = 46,166gp.

Vest of Epic Legends: +5 to Diplomacy & Perform (5000gp) + 12 Bardic Music Levels (2200gp & 12 = 26400) + 5 Resistance to Saves (25,000gp) = 56,400gp.

Gloriously Crystal Harominizng Blade: Crystal Echoblade (4,310gp) + Harmonizing (Increases to +2 Weapon = +3,000gp) + Spellblade (6000gp) + Extra Turning (1,650gp) = 14,960gp

Gloves of Wand Use: +10 to UMD (11*11*100 = 12,100gp)

Total Gold for all Items: 819,126gp

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Hiro Kagatsuchi


*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Spellscales are those individuals with a direct lineage to dragons, They are less than a Half Dragon, but more than a sorcerors bloodline to dragons. Hiro's Family, through acts of heroism and great deeds against evil, were able to join with the bloodline of a Impereal Dragon, not only did this dragon mix with the family, it would serve as a guardian of the family for generations to come. When Hiro was born, he showed the signs of having strong draconic lineage, Silver Hair, Blue Eyes, and a metallic Sheen to his skin. As soon as he could walk, he began his training to join the family traditions of swordmanship. He would meet his ancestor, the Impereal Dragon only known as 'Honored Grandfather' After speaking with him at great length he was taken to a far mountain to speak with a hermit. Honored Grandfather believed that training with the Arcane Hermit would awaken something within him. Despite speanding over a year trying, Hiro and the Hermit could not get along, Hiro was devoted a student as ever he was a student of the sword, but he could not fathom the chaotic mess that this hermit was, so deep was his iritation, that after learning only the basics, he abandoned the attempt, and was forever scarred and could not eat meat ever again. He returned home, in slight discrace, having learned.... the basics of magic, but now he returned to the sword... but oddly with new talents that allowed him to soar. He would meet with his Honored Grandfather only once more to recieve an Ancestial Daisho. A Paired set of swords, one of many that the Impereal Dragon cared for as part of his horde. For his past failure, he was set out to seek.... those who would corrupt the natural world, and remove them, that in 20 years he could return. That was 19 years ago. He now journies his last year before returning home.

----------


## watupwithdat

Time for some questions.

Are the prestige base class variant prcs from UA available?

I find it hard to avoid elemental damage with blasting, as force only spells just aren't as cool. So the question then becomes: would immunity piercing effects, e.g. Searing Spell, make elemental damage viable enough?

Epic Spellcasting seems to be available based on the big 16 mentioning epic spells in passing?

----------


## Auranghzeb

Bel, I'm struggling with the gear -I think gear is the only part where 5edition is absolutely superior to 3.5- When do you expect the characters to be finished?

----------


## BelGareth

> Question. The Hearthfire Fanner has the following ability.
> 
> 
> 
> Would this increase to Inspire Courage be multiplied by Words of Creation?
> 
> Also, does Mind Blank and similar abilities make the individual immune to Inspire Courage? If so, that could be a significant issue for my build.


yes, and no, if it's morale bonuses. 




> Ok, this is a very preliminary version of ALICE (Astral Living-Incarnate Containment Entity).  Made of psionic crystals; her makers wanted a vessel to navigate the planes and gather the essence of powerful Vestiges and entities. She was not supposed to gain autonomy, but as she gain access to more and more vestiges, she did. ALICE has no past and no real personal self-biographic memory. For all she knows, she has always been the same and she has always been as powerful as she is today. However, she remembers everything, and with over 300 years old, ALICE is a collector of stories and her deep connection to Andras has given her a high concept of justice that leans her towards good. More importantly, ALICE tends to take on the personality and character of the most powerful vestige she can bind, that is currently Gaia, and therefore she's possessed by a hatred towards aberrations. 
> 
> 
> This is her sheet, but I'm still working on the kinks and inconsistencies. Basically, she is immune to almost anything an aberration can do and she can spam summons and move into close quarters with her vorpal sword. I need to play around with some of the feats/ability scores to fit Psionic Meditation there...
> 
> https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2723281


Love it!




> Okay, while I am still somewhat uncertain on what to do with all these spell slots (I kinda wish there was a Divine version of Arcane Strike, even if I don't really have the feat slots to take it) and I haven't played as a 9th level caster before, let alone a 3.5 Prepared Caster...
> 
> Presented *Valk the Resplendent*
> 
> Now, you might look at this build and wonder where all the items are, but the answer is quite simple. I have custom items I wish to buy and feel like I need to run them by Bel. First of all, however, I do have another ruling question that needs to be answered first.
> 
> Can we tweak the Cyrstaline Echoblade so that the sonic damage is based on the Effective Bardic Music level, rather than Bard Level? It's still only 1/2 level damage, and my character isn't exactly going to be full-attacking much. So it won't exactly be a tremendously huge increase in damage or anything like that. It just feels rather thematically and fitting, that's all.
> 
> And it _is_ energy damage, so it might not even matter in the end. 
> ...


Looks good




> Time for some questions.
> 
> Are the prestige base class variant prcs from UA available?
> 
> I find it hard to avoid elemental damage with blasting, as force only spells just aren't as cool. So the question then becomes: would immunity piercing effects, e.g. Searing Spell, make elemental damage viable enough?
> 
> Epic Spellcasting seems to be available based on the big 16 mentioning epic spells in passing?


Yep, UA is fine. It _should_ make it viable.
And no epic spellcasting. 




> Bel, I'm struggling with the gear -I think gear is the only part where 5edition is absolutely superior to 3.5- When do you expect the characters to be finished?


Yeah, no worries, no time line as of yet.

----------


## MagneticDragon

> yes, and no, if it's morale bonuses.


My apoglosies, but you're not entirely clear here. Though, thank you very much for approving my custom magic items. 

Inspire Courage's morale bonus is still applied to targets with mind blank, correct?

----------


## MikelaC1

My question about the Savage Species minotaur progression was overlooked

----------


## BelGareth

> My apoglosies, but you're not entirely clear here. Though, thank you very much for approving my custom magic items. 
> 
> Inspire Courage's morale bonus is still applied to targets with mind blank, correct?


Sorry. Any morale bonuses do not apply to anyone who has a mind blank. 




> My question about the Savage Species minotaur progression was overlooked


I'm not a huge fan of SS, or monster progression tbh. If there a reason you need it for something to work?

----------


## greenpotato

I got the mechanics for Thau'asjiastin "Jai" Blackhill pretty ironed out. 
Fluff outline is gonna be something like a abomination aspirant/resercher. Someone who idolizes and tries to replicate the form of abominations so is eager to battle and study/disect one.

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Sorry. Any morale bonuses do not apply to anyone who has a mind blank.


Bugger.

In this case, is there any chance to lower the Perform skill requirements of Music of the Gods? It is pretty much _essential_ for my build thanks to allowing me to give Morale Bonuses to allies under the effects of Mind Blank or similar restrictions, but currently, it requires level 27 to use. I don't get why all the Epic Bardic Music feats require 30 Performance to use anyhow, why can't epic bards pick up early feats? Makes no sense.

----------


## BelGareth

> Bugger.
> 
> In this case, is there any chance to lower the Perform skill requirements of Music of the Gods? It is pretty much _essential_ for my build thanks to allowing me to give Morale Bonuses to allies under the effects of Mind Blank or similar restrictions, but currently, it requires level 27 to use. I don't get why all the Epic Bardic Music feats require 30 Performance to use anyhow, why can't epic bards pick up early feats? Makes no sense.


Ill allow it, but only your Allies. Else thats a tad too powerful.

----------


## MikelaC1

> I'm not a huge fan of SS, or monster progression tbh. If there a reason you need it for something to work?


I was going to build a barbarian minotaur but if you arent big on monster progression, I will just go ahead and build the ultimate rogue. 
Some questions before I get started on some custom items. Cloaks and Boots of Elvenkind are priced at 2,500 (+52X100), is it possible for someone to get boots and cloak at a higher bonus using the same pricing progression. I believe that +20 would be allowed before epic pricing kicks in, so I wouldnt go higher than that. In the same vein, I would like to get an enhanced circlet of persuasion at bonus2X500 and magical enhanced thieves tools, with the same pricing; again not going above +20 to avoid epic inflation.

----------


## MagneticDragon

So, I currently have 300kgp left to spend on Valk, even after all those custom magic items. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to get?

I suppose I could get a Glorious Spellblade Gauntlet resiting another spell and giving me more turn undead attempts, and I could ask about Nightstick stacking... but I don't know, that's starting to get into somewhat cheesy categories...




> Ill allow it, but only your Allies. Else thats a tad too powerful.


That's entirely fine with me. I'm a buffer, not a debuffer.

----------


## BelGareth

> I was going to build a barbarian minotaur but if you arent big on monster progression, I will just go ahead and build the ultimate rogue. 
> Some questions before I get started on some custom items. Cloaks and Boots of Elvenkind are priced at 2,500 (+52X100), is it possible for someone to get boots and cloak at a higher bonus using the same pricing progression. I believe that +20 would be allowed before epic pricing kicks in, so I wouldnt go higher than that. In the same vein, I would like to get an enhanced circlet of persuasion at bonus2X500 and magical enhanced thieves tools, with the same pricing; again not going above +20 to avoid epic inflation.


Works for me

----------


## MikelaC1

What rules are we using on combining item effects, MIC which is base+base or DMG which is base+baseX1.5

----------


## BelGareth

> What rules are we using on combining item effects, MIC which is base+base or DMG which is base+baseX1.5


DMG, so base price + base x 1.5

----------


## MikelaC1

Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks if the opponent is at 30 feet or less, is there some sort of feat or item that can stretch that out? Im still building a rogue, but she's becoming a bit of a bow specialist for her attack mode, along with weapon finesse for her rapier.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

I beleive the spell Sniper eye, or sniper shot, extends it out to any range

----------


## watupwithdat

Is the War Mage prc from dragonlance wotc? Those officially licensed campaign setting books always confuses me.

----------


## BelGareth

> Is the War Mage prc from dragonlance wotc? Those officially licensed campaign setting books always confuses me.


Thats approved

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Working on His Spell-lists But OUR LUCKIEST LUCK LUCK LUCK LUCK is mostly built

Barret Tyche-Son Lightfoot

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Barret began his life as a risk taking adventurer, joining some big folk as thier cleric. He would enable the more... courageous and brave to do riskier and riskier stunts, all for the more spectacular stories to be told over brew back in the taverns. As a cleric of tymora luck was his holy symbol and his life, learning to steal good luck from foes, and to give it to his allies, Barret was always living on the edge. When he faced the edge of becoming more than just an adventurer... pushing beyond to become a legend he would face the challenge to become an auspisicion... taking the deadly poison. After all that good luck... Tymora let the coin flip to show Barret some humility. He died that day from the poison, but was brought back and welcomed into the secret society, for bad luck is still a type of luck. He now seeks greater and greater challenges to aid thrill seekers and those who risk death to bring luck to thier mission.

----------


## Taelas

> What rules are we using on combining item effects, MIC which is base+base or DMG which is base+baseX1.5


That's not quite how MIC pricing works. The price there is the same as the DMG's, except that certain common effects aren't increased for associated slots.

If you want to combine _gloves of dexterity_ and _belt of giant strength_ into one set of gloves (which are associated for both effects), it just costs the base price added together. But if you want to add _gauntlets of war_ to _gloves of storing_ together, it costs 1.5 times the less expensive item plus the more expensive item.

It's so you can have _wings of flying_ without giving up your _cloak of resistance_ and not pay out the wazoo for the privilege.

----------


## MikelaC1

The skill monkey rogue with a deadly bow is 95% done, with a pittance of money to spend and a background to design
Zarinda

----------


## LairdMaon

Wendell is nearly complete shy of his background writeup. He has two forms, Medium and Large. I should have that written up shortly.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Realistically, we won't be moving to lvl 25? will we? Because in that case, I'll be better of skimming the last level of Binder and adding a dip in something. Binder 23 +1 dip.

----------


## samduke

> That's not quite how MIC pricing works. The price there is the same as the DMG's, except that certain common effects aren't increased for associated slots.
> 
> If you want to combine _gloves of dexterity_ and _belt of giant strength_ into one set of gloves (which are associated for both effects), it just costs the base price added together. But if you want to add _gauntlets of war_ to _gloves of storing_ together, it costs 1.5 times the less expensive item plus the more expensive item.
> 
> It's so you can have _wings of flying_ without giving up your _cloak of resistance_ and not pay out the wazoo for the privilege.


huh man I think I have been doing that wrong for a while then I always thought it was gloves A price + gloves B price and then 50% more on the lesser regardless of the fact it was the same slot.

----------


## Doxkid

You know I've been watching this thread and the Warforged thread since the beginning, but I'm only just parsing that both were created by Belgy.

----------


## BelGareth

> Realistically, we won't be moving to lvl 25? will we? Because in that case, I'll be better of skimming the last level of Binder and adding a dip in something. Binder 23 +1 dip.


Couldn't say to be honest. 




> You know I've been watching this thread and the Warforged thread since the beginning, but I'm only just parsing that both were created by Belgy.


 :Small Cool:

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Wendell is nearly complete shy of his background writeup. He has two forms, Medium and Large. I should have that written up shortly.


So, correct me if I'm wrong. But the way you are playing an Artificer, which requires Use Magic Device to function correctly, and the War Hulk, which treats you as having 0 ranks in all Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma-based skills except for Intimidate, which of course, also counts Use Magic Device. Is by changing your size so that you no longer count as medium, disqualifying you from being a War Hulk, and thus losing the 'No Time to Think' class feature, correct?

Not that there is much difference between the two sheets as it currently stands.

----------


## LairdMaon

> So, correct me if I'm wrong. But the way you are playing an Artificer, which requires Use Magic Device to function correctly, and the War Hulk, which treats you as having 0 ranks in all Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma-based skills except for Intimidate, which of course, also counts Use Magic Device. Is by changing your size so that you no longer count as medium, disqualifying you from being a War Hulk, and thus losing the 'No Time to Think' class feature, correct?
> 
> Not that there is much difference between the two sheets as it currently stands.


That's exactly correct. It's a Banner/Hulk switch.

----------


## MagneticDragon

So, I have a few new custom item requests, but I also have a different question to Bel. How willing are you to allow Nightsticks to stack... or well, a mega-nightstick to be made? I am quite hoping that I will be allowed to increase it from the 4 Turn Undead attempts I currently get. But I do not want to go absolutely wild with it either. So what would be a reasonable level of restriction for the number of turn undead attempts I can buy?

*Spoiler: Custom Item Requests*
Show

Reliquary of Natural Armour: Amulet of Natural Armour +5 (50,000gp) + Reliquary Holy Symbol (1,000 * 1.5 = 1,500gp) + Badge of Valor (1,400 * 1.5 = 2,100gp) = 53,600gp.

Modification to the Cloak of the Resplendent Martyr: Starmantle Cloak (132,000gp) + Continuous Favour of the Martyr (4th Level Spell = 4 * 8 (CL) * 2000 (Continuous item multiplier) * 2 (1 minute/level multiplier * 1.5) = 192,000gp) + Phoenix Cloak (50,000 * 1.5 = 75,000gp) + Cloak of Displacement (24,000 * 1.5 = 36,000gp) = 435,000gp, increased from 239,000gp.

Arm of Nyr: 12,800gp. +2 Deflection to AC (8,000gp) = +2 Strength and +2 Dexterity = 12,000gp. This equals +6,000gp per +2 bonus, to +3,000gp per single bonus. 

Legendary Arm of Nyr: +5 Deflection to AC (50,000gp), +6 Strength (18,000gp), +6 Dexterity (18,000gp) = 86,000gp. 

I know that the Arm of Nyr is 3.0 material, and this is quite cost effective for its effects. But I honestly think the Arm of Nyr is quite fitting for my character. Plus, this would just put Valk's Strength at 34. Considering that we have 2 characters thus far with over 40 strength, and that Valk is _not_ primarily a melee fighter, that is more of a secondary role, I was hoping it would be acceptable. 

Total Cost: 294,600gp (counting the increase of cost to the Cloak of Resplendent Martyr rather than its total cost) 





> That's exactly correct. It's a Banner/Hulk switch.


Impressive, genuinely impressive. I might need to remember that trick myself. How exactly are you tweaking your size?

----------


## Taelas

> huh man I think I have been doing that wrong for a while then I always thought it was gloves A price + gloves B price and then 50% more on the lesser regardless of the fact it was the same slot.


No, that is correct -- and it's also what I said. Assuming gloves A and gloves B aren't of the "common magical effects"-variety.

----------


## Heavenblade

Iv'e finalized my build - playing a maritally inclined glaivelock with a splash of warblade, with the jeystone of the build being the stormguard warrior feat. Sheet will be sent tommorow.

----------


## LairdMaon

> Impressive, genuinely impressive. I might need to remember that trick myself. How exactly are you tweaking your size?


The magic item with use-activated Enlarge Person. Hit the button and become Large for several minutes. It has Divine Power along with it to buff his BAB and strength further as well.

----------


## Auranghzeb

> The magic item with use-activated Enlarge Person. Hit the button and become Large for several minutes. It has Divine Power along with it to buff his BAB and strength further as well.


I love the theme (I have been playing Unmatched too much this year so anything with that flavor fits me, hence ALICE) But doesn't that mean you are qualifying for a PRC with an item? I got lost there.

----------


## MagneticDragon

> The magic item with use-activated Enlarge Person. Hit the button and become Large for several minutes. It has Divine Power along with it to buff his BAB and strength further as well.





> I love the theme (I have been playing Unmatched too much this year so anything with that flavor fits me, hence ALICE) But doesn't that mean you are qualifying for a PRC with an item? I got lost there.


That is something that has confused me as well. If anything, I thought it would be the opposite case. That you are large naturally, as that is necessary to be able to qualify and take levels in a prestige class. But you have an item of Reduce Person to shrink yourself and turn off the War Hulk when you need to do so.

I know the trick alone would most likely require a DM's permission to use, but to qualify for a PRC with an item? Has Bel given their permission? Considering we are not allowed to use magic locations for extra feats, I would be surprised if such a trick is allowed.

----------


## LairdMaon

I ran all my gimmicks by the DM before I moved beyond the concept stage. 

If need be, I think I have enough gold left over to switch things around and permanency enlarge person while making an item with reduce person on it.

----------


## BelGareth

It was bought up in the concept stage, however that being said I didn't 100% think of the qualifying for PRC with an item. But seeing as they are losing access to the PRC with a switch, and rule of cool and all that, im ok with it. I'm not seeing egregious abuse or anything.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Oh, I was not complaining, and it is a sound trade off to have all your artificer abilities turned off (I'm using epic vestiges so no cheese complains on my part).

While we are on that. I'd like ALICE to go small/big using expansion/compression. And I'm grabing a level of Warmind because delaying the 23rd level of Binder to lvl 24 actually let's me pick Bind Epic Vestige Zuriel or Gaia. I could pick both, but only Bind one -That puts me in a conundrum, because Gaia is super cool, particularly against aberrations. 

But my question was another: If I bind Abysm, technically I become manifester LVL 23 for Abysm powers and for Hidden Talent: expansion, but what about War Mind powers? Which in this case will only be compression. 

Full disclosure. If I go this route, I'll pick Practiced Manifester anyway, so I can use a Psycrown with Hustle and Psionic Lion's Charge -That's pretty much RAW.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Indeed, I have no issue with the trick at all. I find it quite fun and intelligent myself. I am simply making sure it is allowed, especially when it is using an item to qualify for the prestige class.

----------


## LairdMaon

I've pondered other methods to achieve the same outcome. For example, Goliath. The Powerful Build trait can allow them to qualify for Large prerequisites. Well, what if he can decide when either large or medium is beneficial to him?

----------


## BelGareth

> Oh, I was not complaining, and it is a sound trade off to have all your artificer abilities turned off (I'm using epic vestiges so no cheese complains on my part).
> 
> While we are on that. I'd like ALICE to go small/big using expansion/compression. And I'm grabing a level of Warmind because delaying the 23rd level of Binder to lvl 24 actually let's me pick Bind Epic Vestige Zuriel or Gaia. I could pick both, but only Bind one -That puts me in a conundrum, because Gaia is super cool, particularly against aberrations. 
> 
> But my question was another: If I bind Abysm, technically I become manifester LVL 23 for Abysm powers and for Hidden Talent: expansion, but what about War Mind powers? Which in this case will only be compression. 
> 
> Full disclosure. If I go this route, I'll pick Practiced Manifester anyway, so I can use a Psycrown with Hustle and Psionic Lion's Charge -That's pretty much RAW.


I thought each epic feat lets you bind them individually?

Let's say they stack, because why not.

----------


## watupwithdat

Turns out epic binders be strong huh.

Also my little kobold postman is tugging along. I think I've got enough meat on its legs soon to post something for people to look at and tell me what stupid things I'm doing wrong for epic games (which I'm sure I am considering I've actually never played epic before and I may be prioritizing incorrectly.)

----------


## MagneticDragon

> So, I have a few new custom item requests, but I also have a different question to Bel. How willing are you to allow Nightsticks to stack... or well, a mega-nightstick to be made? I am quite hoping that I will be allowed to increase it from the 4 Turn Undead attempts I currently get. But I do not want to go absolutely wild with it either. So what would be a reasonable level of restriction for the number of turn undead attempts I can buy?
> 
> *Spoiler: Custom Item Requests*
> Show
> 
> Reliquary of Natural Armour: Amulet of Natural Armour +5 (50,000gp) + Reliquary Holy Symbol (1,000 * 1.5 = 1,500gp) + Badge of Valor (1,400 * 1.5 = 2,100gp) = 53,600gp.
> 
> Modification to the Cloak of the Resplendent Martyr: Starmantle Cloak (132,000gp) + Continuous Favour of the Martyr (4th Level Spell = 4 * 8 (CL) * 2000 (Continuous item multiplier) * 2 (1 minute/level multiplier * 1.5) = 192,000gp) + Phoenix Cloak (50,000 * 1.5 = 75,000gp) + Cloak of Displacement (24,000 * 1.5 = 36,000gp) = 435,000gp, increased from 239,000gp.
> 
> ...


I hope people don't mind if I repost this, but Bel has been answering questions, but these have not been addressed yet, so I just want to ensure they are not missed.

----------


## Auranghzeb

Yes, you can bind them individually, but in order to bind both together i'd need Bind Extra Epic Vestige, which i can't take until after picking both vestiges, meaning I can't pick it until lvl 25. I'll finish up ALICE tonight after work.

----------


## watupwithdat

The force effect that prevents teleportation, does that include all kinds of teleportation no matter the range? I.e. Greater Teleport as well as Dimension Hop for example?

Does the 10th, 11th etc slots you get from the changed Improved Spell Capacity epic feat count as epic spellcasting when you use metamagic to increase spells above 9th level to use those higher spell slots you gain? As you don't need the Epic Spellcasting feat to get 10th+ level spell slots things be confusing me.

----------


## MikelaC1

Background for Zarinda is on her sheet. Basically, Zainda finds that the thrill of the theft itself is far more fulfilling than whatever she takes from the job. She will only take on targets that she considers to be a great challenge, stealing thousands of gold from almost unguarded safe is of no interest to her, but stealing an item of little value from a supposedly impenetrable security system is far more interesting to her. Her habit of anonymously returning most of what she steals (along with her security "consulting" services) makes her into almost a folk hero. She does not like to kill and far prefers to do bloodless jobs but if it necessary, her skill with either the bow or the rapier, along with her sneak attack ability makes her a more than formidable opponent. The thought of stealing from a demigod makes this mission irresistible to her. 

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Zarinda was born to hard working but relative poor parents, she grew up in one of the lower section of town, not quite the ghetto, but close enough to know it was there. Right from the start, she had artistic talent, but since her parents had no money for such frivolous pursuits, all of her progression was self taught. And since there isnt much of a market for a child's creation, Zarinda certainly didnt bring in any money from her creations.
The first thing Zarinda stole were apples from market vendor. She had managed to scrap together just enough money to get a few art supplies or food, and really wanted the art supplies. So she bought them, and stole the apples, but something happened when she did, she found the thrill of making the heist was almost more fulfilling than the actual food that she stole, although it seemed like the apples were the best she had ever tasted. By now, Zarinda was old enough that she could actually market some of her works, but as unknown from the Lower Ward, it certainly wasnt going to be enough to live on. So she supplemented her income with petty larceny and confined her targets to merchants wards and some of the lower noble houses, not wanting to steal from people who were probably no better off than her. She also kept her thefts to a minimum, only taking enough to get by for herself. She continued to find that the challenge was rewarding than the spoils. She steered clear of the ghettos as well knowing there was little there worth stealing and not wanting to get roped into their gangs.
Zarinda's 'activities' were not enough to attract any sort of police notice (and she was nowhere near the Black Cat level) but one of the mid level gangs that operated between the lower ward and the ghetto began to notice the increased activity without any sort of cut for them. Their surveillance soon tracked down Zarinda and the gang leader liked what he saw in terms of her talent, although her morals clearly needed to be discarded. He ordered a hit on her parents and house, with himself 'sweeping' in at the last minute to 'save' her. Under his tutelage, Zarinda learned a lot of talents but he found it impossible to break her of her artistic leanings or strip her moral values from her. Her refusal to steal everything from a job frustrated him, and the time off she took to work on her painting was an annoyance. He tried just about everything he could think of, short of violence, but increasingly was starting to consider it. On their last mission, he personally accompanied Zarinda in an attempt to get her to take everything available, but as usual, she only opened one of the safes and only removed the coins and not the jewelry. A quarrel ensued, and even though she was much smaller and not nearly as strong as the leader, she was able to use her slippery moves to get free of him, and in a life and death situation, she hit him with a statue that was in the room and killed him. Fleeing the scene, Zarinda was able to escape the crime scene and when the authorities discovered the body, most of the gang was rounded up and Zarinda was not targeted for retaliation.

Flash forward a few years....
Zarinda's artistic skill starts to increase slowly as does her fame, she begins to build up a (still very) small group of people who buy her paintings consistently and she is able to support herself in modest fashion. However, the thrill (not to mention the monetary rewards) continues to call to her. Remembering her last experience with theft, Zarinda starts to work but continues to be a loner and confines her thefts to very small jobs that will not attract attention. She spreads out her activities between all the districts so that they are not connected and also keeps the frequency low, all to keep herself off the radar, of both police and criminal elements. As before, the challenge of the job continues to outweigh the monetary rewards, although the secondary part of it is undeniable. Still the source of income allows her to stay true to her artistic style instead of pandering to trendswhich in the end makes her more of a rising star.
However, one of her jobs is the house of Carter Montague, who happens to be a fence in the merchants ward. When she unknowingly attempts to fence the stolen goods back to him, he is able to identify them and is about to call for the police, although he is loath to do so, seeing as it would potentially expose his own guilt. It is at this point that Zarinda tries a bluff, telling him that her robbery was only to expose his own security issues, and that she intended to return the items to him if he recognized them, as well as letting him know where the holes were in his protection. Partially fooled by the bluff, intrigued by the audacity of the thief, and because he cant really involve the police, Carter chooses to believe Zarinda and even does reward her for her consulting. And several months later, Carter receives other stolen goods from other thieves in the area, and in rather surprising move, contacts Zarinda to let her know that he might have a client for her for more consulting. Zarinda agrees, and purloins several objects that she returns to Carter, who in turn contacts the victim to return them, along with a detailed explanation of the changes he should make. A few more jobs follow, Carter becoming more of a part time fence, fencing goods taken from disreputable types but refusing to deal in goods stolen from those he deemed as good (using the excuse that they were too hot) and then contacting Zarinda to alert her to another potential client. Between her independent jobs, her consulting work for Carter and her own rising artistic talent, Zarinda is able to live life the way she wants. It is then that Zarinda adopts her Black Cat persona, leaving a small figurine of a Black Cat behind at any of her jobs. No one would ever suspect that the notorious Black Cat and the modest but undeniably talented painter Zarinda are one in the same, and this connection is further severed by the fact that Zarinda's art gallery is one of the places "hit" by the Cat.
Zainda finds that the thrill of the theft itself is far more fulfilling than whatever she takes from the job. She will only take on targets that she considers to be a great challenge, stealing thousands of gold from almost unguarded safe is of no interest to her, but stealing an item of little value from a supposedly impenetrable security system is far more interesting to her. Her habit of anonymously returning most of what she steals (along with her security "consulting" services) makes her into almost a folk hero. She does not like to kill and far prefers to do bloodless jobs but if it necessary, her skill with either the bow or the rapier, along with her sneak attack ability makes her a more than formidable opponent.

----------


## Arael666

> I hope people don't mind if I repost this, but Bel has been answering questions, but these have not been addressed yet, so I just want to ensure they are not missed.


Joining on that, I would also like to know if DMM persist or quicken is allowed. At that level of gameplay that's hardly broken (barred a few stupid spell combos like delay death + beastland ferocity).

I'm joining on that question because I never stack nightsticks when I go for a persist build, but I do stack turning pools and I need to know if that's also allowed.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

My entry is still a WIP, but here is *Khalitaz, the Nightmare in Ivory*. I'm working on a backstory, but the gist of it is that this world is his jungle... and he isn't about to let some abomination prove itself stronger than him!

Mechanically, he's a big lycan ubercharger. Pretty straightforward; he pounces on his enemies and deals hundreds of points of damage, while being functionally immune to dying in combat thanks to Deathless Frenzy. I've got a few other defenses for him (Cowl of Warding for Freedom of Movement, Mind Blank, and Spell Turning all in one, custom cloak for Starmantle and continuous Favor of the Martyr, Mask of True Seeing to get through pesky illusions, Mad Foam Rager should help forestall other attacks that would otherwise knock Khalitaz out of a fight), and he's got a pretty healthy speed and Initiative score. If he really needs to nova a troublesome foe, he can use Slayer's Fury for a nice +74 to all hits, but honestly AC at this level is pretty arbitrary. He'll be running around most fights with an effective AC of 6, after all.

As a pure martial in an epic game, he is in definite need of some spellcasting friends who can buff and support him! Is there anyone like that out there?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BelGareth

> The force effect that prevents teleportation, does that include all kinds of teleportation no matter the range? I.e. Greater Teleport as well as Dimension Hop for example?
> 
> Does the 10th, 11th etc slots you get from the changed Improved Spell Capacity epic feat count as epic spellcasting when you use metamagic to increase spells above 9th level to use those higher spell slots you gain? As you don't need the Epic Spellcasting feat to get 10th+ level spell slots things be confusing me.


yes, there are a few things that can around it. 

I'm not sure i follow, what for? 
Epic spells to me, are Epic spells crafted with the dopey stupid Epic spell seed system, which we are not using. Spells above 9th, are just that, spells above 9th. That feat provides the ability to have those, and use them for Metamagic stuff. 




> So, I have a few new custom item requests, but I also have a different question to Bel. How willing are you to allow Nightsticks to stack... or well, a mega-nightstick to be made? I am quite hoping that I will be allowed to increase it from the 4 Turn Undead attempts I currently get. But I do not want to go absolutely wild with it either. So what would be a reasonable level of restriction for the number of turn undead attempts I can buy?
> 
> *Spoiler: Custom Item Requests*
> Show
> 
> Reliquary of Natural Armour: Amulet of Natural Armour +5 (50,000gp) + Reliquary Holy Symbol (1,000 * 1.5 = 1,500gp) + Badge of Valor (1,400 * 1.5 = 2,100gp) = 53,600gp.
> 
> Modification to the Cloak of the Resplendent Martyr: Starmantle Cloak (132,000gp) + Continuous Favour of the Martyr (4th Level Spell = 4 * 8 (CL) * 2000 (Continuous item multiplier) * 2 (1 minute/level multiplier * 1.5) = 192,000gp) + Phoenix Cloak (50,000 * 1.5 = 75,000gp) + Cloak of Displacement (24,000 * 1.5 = 36,000gp) = 435,000gp, increased from 239,000gp.
> 
> ...


Yeah, feel free to rip apart items, and then smooshe em back to make custom abominations, like 3 belts of battle, and whatnot. 
Those are all fine, however, if people are going to be buying Starmantle cloaks, expect the same kind of cheese on your BBEG's and subBBEG's. same goes for Favor of the Martyr the like (wraithstrike)




> Joining on that, I would also like to know if DMM persist or quicken is allowed. At that level of gameplay that's hardly broken (barred a few stupid spell combos like delay death + beastland ferocity).
> 
> I'm joining on that question because I never stack nightsticks when I go for a persist build, but I do stack turning pools and I need to know if that's also allowed.


Yep, assumed at this point. 




> My entry is still a WIP, but here is *Khalitaz, the Nightmare in Ivory*. I'm working on a backstory, but the gist of it is that this world is his jungle... and he isn't about to let some abomination prove itself stronger than him!
> 
> Mechanically, he's a big lycan ubercharger. Pretty straightforward; he pounces on his enemies and deals hundreds of points of damage, while being functionally immune to dying in combat thanks to Deathless Frenzy. I've got a few other defenses for him (Cowl of Warding for Freedom of Movement, Mind Blank, and Spell Turning all in one, custom cloak for Starmantle and continuous Favor of the Martyr, Mask of True Seeing to get through pesky illusions, Mad Foam Rager should help forestall other attacks that would otherwise knock Khalitaz out of a fight), and he's got a pretty healthy speed and Initiative score. If he really needs to nova a troublesome foe, he can use Slayer's Fury for a nice +74 to all hits, but honestly AC at this level is pretty arbitrary. He'll be running around most fights with an effective AC of 6, after all.
> 
> As a pure martial in an epic game, he is in definite need of some spellcasting friends who can buff and support him! Is there anyone like that out there?


Looks interesting at first glance.

----------


## watupwithdat

> yes, there are a few things that can around it. 
> 
> I'm not sure i follow, what for? 
> Epic spells to me, are Epic spells crafted with the dopey stupid Epic spell seed system, which we are not using. Spells above 9th, are just that, spells above 9th. That feat provides the ability to have those, and use them for Metamagic stuff.


Can it be assumed only short range teleportation effects are kosher, and you just nix 'em if later if not? Kinda figure some kind of emergency gtfo spell is prudent.

That was what I was thinking, but I've seen 10th+ spell slots referenced as epic before, so I was a little unsure and wanted to confirm.

----------


## BelGareth

> Can it be assumed only short range teleportation effects are kosher, and you just nix 'em if later if not? Kinda figure some kind of emergency gtfo spell is prudent.
> 
> That was what I was thinking, but I've seen 10th+ spell slots referenced as epic before, so I was a little unsure and wanted to confirm.


Works for me

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Yeah, feel free to rip apart items, and then smooshe em back to make custom abominations, like 3 belts of battle, and whatnot. 
> Those are all fine, however, if people are going to be buying Starmantle cloaks, expect the same kind of cheese on your BBEG's and subBBEG's. same goes for Favor of the Martyr the like (wraithstrike)


Hmmm, I see. I think Favor of the Marytr will be acceptable, as we do have your penetrating feats to bypass the immunities the BBEG and SubBBEG's might have access to (though I think they might have access to them as well?), but a custom Wraithstrike should most certainly be avoided, as the amount of power increase that would have on the game is quite significant.

----------


## niw18

@belgrath

would allow me have this custom  magic item 

the collar of continuous corrupt umbral metamorphosis and natural armor and attacks (6) 413250

break down 

Continuous Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis (dark template) 22000 + Continuous Collar of Corrupted Metamorphosis (corrupted create template) 110000 ( umbral la 1 so times 5  to match la)+ amulet of natural armor 5 50000 + amulet of natural attacks 93500 (not including enchantments to four claws, bite and uas) for a total 275500 x1.5= 413250

----------


## samduke

@belgrath

when is deadline / player selections ?

----------


## BelGareth

> @belgrath
> 
> would allow me have this custom  magic item 
> 
> the collar of continuous corrupt umbral metamorphosis and natural armor and attacks (6) 413250
> 
> break down 
> 
> Continuous Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis (dark template) 22000 + Continuous Collar of Corrupted Metamorphosis (corrupted create template) 110000 ( umbral la 1 so times 5  to match la)+ amulet of natural armor 5 50000 + amulet of natural attacks 93500 (not including enchantments to four claws, bite and uas) for a total 275500 x1.5= 413250


Looks awesome




> @belgrath
> 
> when is deadline / player selections ?


Lets say deadline is the 20th. I'll try to whip up a table sometime today.

----------


## paradox26

Here is a link to my very WIP sheet. I just wanted to add it for the purposes of the table Bel is putting together. Will try to finish the sheet in the next day or two.

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2724179

----------


## MikelaC1

Character
Player
Focus #1
Focus #2 if any
Complete?

Zarinda
MikelaC1
Rogue
none
Yes

Khalitz
3secondcultist




Cyron
Paradox26


No

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Character
Player
Focus #1
Focus #2 if any
Complete?

Zarinda
MikelaC1
Rogue
none
Yes

Khalitz
3secondcultist




Cyron
Paradox26


No

Hiro Kagutsuchi
Darius Vibrtrar
Melee DPS

Complete

Luck Priest
Darius Vibrtrar Alternate
Debuffer
Buffer
Complete











































[/QUOTE]

----------


## samduke

edited for table reasons

----------


## Taelas

*Spoiler: Table*
Show

Character
Player
Focus #1
Focus #2 if any
Complete?

Zarinda
MikelaC1
Rogue
none
Yes

Khalitz
3secondcultist




Cyron
Paradox26


No

Hiro Kagutsuchi
Darius Vibrtrar
Melee DPS

Complete

Luck Priest
Darius Vibrtrar Alternate
Debuffer
Buffer
Complete

Amanda Lorian
Samduke
Melee DPS Monk
none
Complete

Rukia Kuchiki
Samduke Alternate
Druid Wild Shape
Healer
Complete

Hannah, Dread Necromancer Witch
Taelas
Dread Witch
Undead Crafter
WIP

----------


## MagneticDragon

*Spoiler: Table*
Show

Character
Player
Focus #1
Focus #2 if any
Complete?

Zarinda
MikelaC1
Rogue
none
Yes

Khalitz
3secondcultist




Cyron
Paradox26


No

Hiro Kagutsuchi
Darius Vibrtrar
Melee DPS

Complete

Luck Priest
Darius Vibrtrar Alternate
Debuffer
Buffer
Complete

Amanda Lorian
Samduke
Melee DPS Monk
none
Complete

Rukia Kuchiki
Samduke Alternate
Druid Wild Shape
Healer
Complete

Hannah, Dread Necromancer Witch
Taelas
Dread Witch
Undead Crafter
WIP

Valk the Resplendant
MagneticDragon
Buffer
Melee Fighter
Complete

----------


## BelGareth

recruitment is closed, if you haven't added your self to the table, please do so by EOD today.

----------


## niw18

*Spoiler: Table*
Show

Character
Player
Focus #1
Focus #2 if any
Complete?

Zarinda
MikelaC1
Rogue
none
Yes

Khalitz
3secondcultist




Cyron
Paradox26


No

Hiro Kagutsuchi
Darius Vibrtrar
Melee DPS

Complete

Luck Priest
Darius Vibrtrar Alternate
Debuffer
Buffer
Complete

Amanda Lorian
Samduke
Melee DPS Monk
none
Complete

Rukia Kuchiki
Samduke Alternate
Druid Wild Shape
Healer
Complete

Hannah, Dread Necromancer Witch
Taelas
Dread Witch
Undead Crafter
WIP

Valk the Resplendant
MagneticDragon
Buffer
Melee Fighter
Complete

Gulnik
niw18
secondary melee
skill monkey
70 percent complete

----------


## samduke

> recruitment is closed, if you haven't added your self to the table, please do so by EOD today.


just curious when player selections might occur

----------


## BelGareth

sorry about the radio silence everyone! the holidays and then i got sick on Christmas Eve, just getting back. 

Whoever is still interested, please chime in.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

I'm still interested

----------


## samduke

Ding, Chime, still interested

----------


## MikelaC1

interested

----------


## MagneticDragon

Still invested in this game.

----------


## Taelas

Sure. Still interested.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Still here and interested.

----------


## BelGareth

sorry, been a busy week with on-call.

----------

